# Salt aquarium store in delta Tilbury Park



## roadrunner

Hi, I'm not a saltwater aquarium owner, but if you don't know there is salt water aquarium store in Delta (of the River Road on 76th street in Tilbury Park) Today I went out for lunch and I've noticed the store with the aquariums inside on the way (big Saltwater Aquariums sing). I did not have time to go in, but if somebody is interested, I can go check it out.


----------



## shaobo

You mean Ocean Aquatics?


----------



## teija

Yeppers, Ocean Aquatics is out there... I go past it on my way to Rogers but have never been in there as I don't have saltwater tanks.


----------



## roadrunner

I guess that's the store, but I don't recall seeing Ocean Aquatics on the outside store.


----------



## Aaron

Yes its Ocean Aquatics.


----------



## beefORchicken

nice place for corals, def a cool place to check out even if you don't do sw. the cool thing about their coral tanks is that they are shallow and they have viewing boxes for looking at corals top down.


----------



## Chewie

*Ocean Aquatics*

I have been to Ocean Aquatics a few times. Wendell is a great guy to deal with. Has a very good website as well.
Home - Ocean Aquatics Ltd.

Got a pair of picasso clownfish from there a little while ago that are doing great


----------



## lefty

salt water --'A MUST SHOPS' --Ocean Aquatics. lots of sw stuff n good livestocks.


----------



## effox

*Free Shipping*

I've got to tell you, I'm not the least bit impressed with the online ordering process. The "Free Shipping" offer is actually constituted with the in-store pick-up. What a crock.

I'll continue to place this hundred dollar order for corals and I'll keep you guys posted as far as their online shipping goes, and I won't hesitate to be brutally honest with you all.

They may be reputable face to face as others have stated previously, but as far as the internet is concerned, I'm already disappointed with that kind of nonsense.


----------



## apexifd

effox said:


> I've got to tell you, I'm not the least bit impressed with the online ordering process. The "Free Shipping" offer is actually constituted with the in-store pick-up. What a crock.
> 
> I'll continue to place this hundred dollar order for corals and I'll keep you guys posted as far as their online shipping goes, and I won't hesitate to be brutally honest with you all.
> 
> They may be reputable face to face as others have stated previously, but as far as the internet is concerned, I'm already disappointed with that kind of nonsense.


They are really nice in person. To the point that they remember my name and voice.

And regarding the shipping part. they may not have a courier to deliver the local shipment. Chance is that most of their customers has some sort of transportation, since that's not a transit friendly location.

Talk to Wendell there, see what he has to say about free shipping in lower mainland.


----------



## Chewie

*Shipping*

It would be cool to set up a weekly/bi-weekly/ or even monthly "valley run" where you can order stuff and have a predetermined pick up spot say in abby or such.

Any ways this is taken directly from web site

Free Drygoods Shipping

Free shipping on orders over $100 to any location in Canada

FOr other destinations please email us at [email protected] for more details on the cost of shipping

Free shipping does not apply to live goods, sand, salt, rock, chillers, CO2 Tanks, aquariums, aquarium stands, water purification systems, sumps, bulbs, lighting fixture or systems 30" and over. THE SHIPPING IS NOT CALCULATED ON YOUR CHECK OUT. SHOULD YOU NEED AN EXACT AMOUNT PLEASE CALL OR EMAIL BEFORE PROCESSING YOUR TRANSACTION.

Ocean Aquatics ships dry goods in the most economical manner, (canada post, ups, greyhound or fedex). WE can ship with any carrier you desire, should you have an account or a more expedious manner of shipping.

Dry goods are shipped with the required amount of insurance by the carrier. Insurance will be added to the cost of shipping. $2 for the first $100 adn 0.85 per $100 thereafter.

Livestock Shipping

free livestock shipping is just that, Free livestock shipping, we don't charge for boxes, heatpacks, fuel surcharge, Nav Canada fees, security fees. NO liverock or special order fish will be included in the free shipping unless discussed with Ocean Aquatics prior to ordering.

NO DRYGOODS WILL BE INCLUDED TO MAKE THE MINIMUM OF FREE LIVESTOCK SHIPPING.

For a minimum order before taxes of $250 Frees shipping to: Victoria and Nanaimo

For a minimum order before taxes of $350 free shipping to: Campbell River, Comox, Cranbrook, Kamloops, Penticton, Powell River, Trail, Terrace and Williams Lake

For a minimum order before Taxes of $550 free shipping to: Calgary, Edmonton, Fort McMurray, Grande Prairie, Regina, Saskatoon, Winnipeg

For a minimum order before taxes of $650 free shipping to: Hamilton, ON, Montreal, PQ, Thunder bay, Toronto

For a minimum order before taxes of $850 Free shipping to: Halifax, Moncton, Charlottetown, St. John's

For all Air Canada destinations in any province the minimum for free shipping is $850.

Please feel free to call or email should you have any further questions.


----------



## effox

I'm speaking with Jim. So far it's been a pleasant experience, I just wasn't impressed with the "free shipping".


----------



## apexifd

ya... dry goods are easy enough to ship(if not oversize and weight.) while live stock are different. being the fact that they are consider as perishable goods and requires careful handling.


----------



## fraggalrock

Ive been there a couple of times and wont go back.Wendel is nice but never there
and both times I got no help evan when I asked for it,I told the other guy and the older lady that I needed fish and corals.Im pretty easy going to deal with but they didnt seem to care.I left that day and never went back.


----------



## upster

I think there is a real "come as you are" attitude over there. It doesn't matter what kind of business it is, there are just some stores where you can't expect a quick in and out. I like it because it feels relaxed. I find everyone there to be very friendly and approachable. 

I've always had good experiences there. It is my preferred place to get corals.


----------



## effox

I just got my corals and they're beautiful. Besides the shipping confusion which could be clearer IMO, especially when the web store allows you to order and charges you for shipping. All in all it was a good experience, and I'm very impressed with their goods.


----------

